# New England Gamers Thread



## Candor Ignifer (Mar 27, 2005)

I am ripping off a concept used on the Wizards boards. The concept is this, if you live in New Enagland and are either looking for a group or players, then post here. That way we can all come here and see each others' posts and hopefuly make a few connections. As for my own search...

Five player weekend group seeking 6th gamer ages 18-26. Preferrably have own transportation (but NOT a must), a firm grasp of D&D 3.5 mechanics, open mindedness towards expirimental house rules. ABSOLUTELY MUST NOT BE IGNORANT!! (Social-wise not information-wise). 
Located in northern/mid-Rhode Island.

Females and Minorities are welcome. We are Equal Opportunity Gamers.
Please contact CandorIgnifer@msn.com


----------

